# Joe Namath Drunk



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not sure if anyone caught the Jets game or not on Saturday night, but they did an interview with Joe Namath on the sidelines and it was one of the most embarassing things I've ever seen. Note to self, don't get liquored before going on national television... :-?

Check it out:

http://www.smccarthy.com/media/namath.wmv


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

thats some funny stuff.....the lean in...and the denial....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha Ha I was that drunk last saturday. Boy did I pay for it on Sunday. Glad there was not video camer's around as the still pictures were bad enough!-


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

He must have been hanging out with Glen Campbell during the pre-game.


----------

